# Surprise in a cage this morning!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Found this in my cage this morning along the river. Dave (catcapper) is on his way up to share some of his trapping knowledge with me so we're going to go turn him out together. Might have some video to follow.... Surprised the heck out of me! Just hoping he's not overly pissed at me when we open that cage door.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

congrats--- take a lot of pictures and video if possible


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Holy moley! I'm looking forward to the video!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

My advice is to wrestle that sucker and show him who's boss before release. Very cool stuff. Is that cat pretty cramped in there? Bet that surprised the hell out of you!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

way to go Chris. I'll bet that was a surprize!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Boy you guys grow some big looking Bobcat's there HA!!

Releasing Tip: Take two spare cages to site, one for you and one for Dave, both crawl inside your own cage ( note: make sure you lock door ), release cougar, stay calm, if cougar jumps into tree above your cages make sure you have your Sat. phone as you will be there a while HA !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Boy you guys grow some big looking Bobcat's there HA!!
> 
> Releasing Tip: Take two spare cages to site, one for you and one for Dave, both crawl inside your own cage ( note: make sure you lock door ), release cougar, stay calm, if cougar jumps into tree above your cages make sure you have your Sat. phone as you will be there a while HA !!!


 BAHAHAHAHAHA

Put a sandwich in your pocket first...leave clean underwear close by.

Nice job Chris.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Yikes. I bet that made you take a small step back haha







Good luck with the release!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks real p'od to me, good catch! Crawl in there with him and show him who's boss!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Boy does it look pissed!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That's a whole lot of cat in that cage! It's like trying to fit 10lbs of............ You get the idea.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Call DOW they will help you. Or sneak down to youngdons and put it in his truck when he is asleep. Then he will need the clean underwear in the morning.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys--- that picture shows one of his not pissed off moments.lol.

Looked like he was about 4-5 years old and about 110 lbs.

That cage isn't a short 36 incher (Chris can give you the size). Maker says it'll hold a lion---guess so---but we had to do a bit of work on the door to get it open.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think if the cage will hold a lion it oughta hold a bobcat! Cool pic! Great catch!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats just awesome stuff right there! But again chris, WHY AINT I WITH YOU! HA!


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

i think i would have tried a lead pill on him before i opened the door!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool pics that would have been a huge surprise to see that in a live trap.


----------

